# CCS Self Review



## huguezbrian (May 24, 2011)

Would anyone be ever so kind to share with me a copy of the CCS Self Review. I plan to take the CCS exam in 4 months. Thanks in advance for your assistance.

Thanks,

Brian C. Huguez
huguezbrian@yahoo.com


----------



## twizzle (May 24, 2011)

*CCS self review*

Try going to the AHIMA website


----------



## cordelia (May 27, 2011)

huguezbrian said:


> Would anyone be ever so kind to share with me a copy of the CCS Self Review. I plan to take the CCS exam in 4 months. Thanks in advance for your assistance.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure the self review is not a practice test. It is something that must be purchased and completed (along with the required number of CEUs) by the coder in order to renew their certification. 

As of now, I do not believe AHIMA offers a CCS practice test.


----------



## zanalee (May 27, 2011)

are you asking for the annual self assessment?


----------



## johnchar (May 28, 2011)

*CCS Review*

Ahima does offer a CCS review guide with practice exams, I bought it and passed my test last year


----------



## huguezbrian (May 31, 2011)

johnchar said:


> Ahima does offer a CCS review guide with practice exams, I bought it and passed my test last year


Can you please email it to me? huguezbrian@yahoo.com


----------



## reming55 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Reply on CCS*

Hi,  I emailed it to you.  Lots of questions, e.g.
     I need a book list.
     Is it appropriate for me to be taking the CCS - H as my first exam ?
    ( my reason is there are many surgicenters everywhere, more than private MD offices )
      What is the ISBN # and title of the AAPC Study Guide I should be using.

  Thanks for your patience with these questions !   N.


----------

